# Night Pictures / Glow Bowling



## chantal7 (Nov 18, 2007)

Basically I've been trying out new things on my new camera, wow so much more to do on it than my old one... :O.

I love taking night / dark pictures. I finally have a camera that can do it!

So here are my tests / having fun pictures so far hehe. 

Not sure these are the greatest pictures, since it's all new to me. I guess I'll figure out if they're decent or not by all your comments ^^

This is what you call Glow-bowling 

Although the background / glowy parts are blurry, I still think it looks cool, since the subject is not blurry itself. There were only 3 good pictures (that I really liked, anyway) that were actually good of the 40+ I took. 



















Here's the night picture...

I don't know if it's just me, but I like the way this picture turned out:

The only thing is that the lights seem too bright, but they were pretty bright to begin with. I should have had a shorter exposure, I know ^^







Here's some first night pictures I took (I was just testing out settings). I don't have a tripod yet, so it really sucks trying to find a good spot.


----------



## Ajay (Nov 18, 2007)

The third bowling shot is my favorite.  You capture a unique angle and DOF.  Love the colors as well.  The other bowling ones are neat as well.  I like the second one the most out of those - looks like a ghost bowling.  The blurred signs in the background are too distracting to me in the first.


----------



## chantal7 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ajay said:


> The third bowling shot is my favorite.  You capture a unique angle and DOF.  Love the colors as well.  The other bowling ones are neat as well.  I like the second one the most out of those - looks like a ghost bowling.  The blurred signs in the background are too distracting to me in the first.



Hehe thanks for your comment . Most of the pictures I took had the blurred background and yes, it was distracting , so I picked the best one. The third one is my favorite too :thumbup:.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 21, 2007)

I really like the character of the blurriness in the first photo of the glow bowling! I find the motion blur underlines the action going on, and the glowing lights get an added extra by their distortion/repetition through the camera shake. 

I mean, we have a theme thread on "Zoomers and Shakers" in the Photo Themes where there are photos of quite DELIBERATE camera shake, used to create something abstract...!

The outdoor night shots are not very fascinating, but the floor of that bowling alley is!


----------



## chantal7 (Nov 22, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> I really like the character of the blurriness in the first photo of the glow bowling! I find the motion blur underlines the action going on, and the glowing lights get an added extra by their distortion/repetition through the camera shake.
> 
> I mean, we have a theme thread on "Zoomers and Shakers" in the Photo Themes where there are photos of quite DELIBERATE camera shake, used to create something abstract...!
> 
> The outdoor night shots are not very fascinating, but the floor of that bowling alley is!



Haha there are so many theme threads around, so I'll check em out, for sure 

Thanks muchly!


----------



## cameramike (Nov 22, 2007)

i feel that the white balance is off in the first night shot. i like the last shot of the bowling ally, the floor looks very cool. have fun with the new camera. and remember, if the picture is how you want it then thats all that matters.


----------



## chantal7 (Nov 22, 2007)

cameramike said:


> i feel that the white balance is off in the first night shot. i like the last shot of the bowling ally, the floor looks very cool. have fun with the new camera. and remember, if the picture is how you want it then thats all that matters.



Hehe thanks  And yeah I've learned that if the pictures the way I want it, that's all that matters ^^. There are many ways for a picture to be good, depending on how you look at it. 

I'm not sure what you mean by the white balance?


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 7, 2007)

glow bowling is a cool idea to take shots. reminds me of across the universe


----------



## cameramike (Dec 8, 2007)

on your camera you can change the setting for the white balance. basically in different types of light the color white look different so you set the camera to a certain type (lets say incandescent) and it will compensate for the fact that a incandescent light has a bit of a yellowish tint to it so that way your "whites" will really be white.

make sense?


----------



## chantal7 (Dec 13, 2007)

cameramike said:


> on your camera you can change the setting for the white balance. basically in different types of light the color white look different so you set the camera to a certain type (lets say incandescent) and it will compensate for the fact that a incandescent light has a bit of a yellowish tint to it so that way your "whites" will really be white.
> 
> make sense?




Haha - yes! I get it now, thank ya! My friend also showed me this. haha


----------

